# ASTER S2 Coaches



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
A friend of mine who is into HO scale American outline has just given me some excellent books on the S2 (Great Northern Lines West by Carles R.Wood) and the coaches she pulled like the earlier 'Oriental Limited' and the 'Empire Builder' they are from the Great Northern Railway Historical Society reference sheet Nr 217 they are full of pictures and information needed to build some coaches. 
What I am looking for is a supplier that can supply me some 3 axle bogie frames and suitable metal wheels, they do not have to be exact, these were on the 'Oriental Limited' or 2 axle bogie frames for the 'Empire Builder' 
From what I can see I will have no problem making these coach sets as the originals were made from steel so I will make mine from sheet aluminium. 
I will do a build thread here as soon as I get enough materials." 
Tony


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Tony, 
Most people here are not bilingual like I am so they won't know that a bogie is, what over here we call, a truck. Gary Raymond makes nice wheels both for freight cars and passenger cars though you'll get killed on the freight to the UK. In a pinch you can use G1MRA metal wagon wheels as they scale out to 36" in 1/32. As regards trucks you may want to look at the Aristocraft 1/29 ones which look good on the cut and chopped down to 1/32 coaches I've seen. Going to be tough to do clerestory coaches in aluminum/aluminium isn't it? 
David M-K 
Ottawa


----------

